# 25hp on 1648



## jeffersonbigbuck (May 31, 2012)

Anyone running a 25hp outboard on a 1648 jon boat or somthing similar? What kind of performance are yall getting? Looking at a alweld 1648 side console with a yamaha 25hp 2stroke. 
I had a 1436 with a yamaha 9.9 2 stroke and it was a good combo, just too small for my needs. Will the 25hp be enough?


----------



## KKrueger (May 31, 2012)

I had a 4 stroke 25hp yamaha on a grizzly 1648. I was pleased with it. If I remember right the GPS said we were running 27 with my wife and I in it.

I think the boat was rated up to a 40, but the 25 did fine and I was able to use it at Juliette.

Just my personal opinion but I prefer a tiller motor in a boat that size, the console takes up a fair amount of space.


----------



## seeker (May 31, 2012)

I have a 1648 with a 25 Yamaha two stroke motor.  It will do 32 MPH with me alone in the boat.  I normally back off the full throttle and run about 25 MPH.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (May 31, 2012)

Thats about what I was figuring about 25mph give or take some depending on load.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (May 31, 2012)

seeker- Is your boat welded or riveted? What would you say total wieght is? What pitch prop are you running?


----------



## jkkj (Jun 1, 2012)

My dad is running a 25 mercury on a 1648, with a 10.1 x 13 prop. His boat runs fine and is fast enough for the flint. I run a 40 E-tec on a 1648 and some times it can be too fast..


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jun 1, 2012)

jkkj said:


> My dad is running a 25 mercury on a 1648, with a 10.1 x 13 prop. His boat runs fine and is fast enough for the flint. I run a 40 E-tec on a 1648 and some times it can be too fast..



A 40hp!!!! wow man I bet that it will fly. What kind of boat?


----------



## jkkj (Jun 3, 2012)

Alumacraft


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 4, 2012)

most 1648's I see have 40's on them but a 25 should be ok. I had a 1542 War Eagle with a Yamaha 25 three cylinder(basically a 30 with different jets) and upgraded stainless steel prop that would straight get it! 

should have never sold that boat but I paid $6400 for it brand new and turned around 5 years later and sold it for $6200 so I can't complain


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah this boat is rated for a 40hp. But the weight of a new 40hp 4 stroke is crazy!!! The dealer I bought the boat from had a couple new yamaha 25hp 2 strokes and gave me a heck of a deal on one. Hopeing that it will push it ok. As long as I can get about 25mph out of it I'll be happy


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 5, 2012)

jeffersonbigbuck said:


> Yeah this boat is rated for a 40hp. But the weight of a new 40hp 4 stroke is crazy!!! The dealer I bought the boat from had a couple new yamaha 25hp 2 strokes and gave me a heck of a deal on one. Hopeing that it will push it ok. As long as I can get about 25mph out of it I'll be happy



slap on a stainless steel 13 pitch prop and that motor will fly. the thing i like about the Yammy 40's is the electric tilt and trim is right there on the tiller and the newer ones have a button where you can idle it up or down. plus no more mixing oil!


----------

